# Oscar The Bunny: Eat, Poop, Play, Sleep, Repeat.



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 28, 2015)

I am going to try and do blogs every now and then as I cannot promise daily updates.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 28, 2015)

So far so good. This little bugger's name is Oscar, the vet said 3-4 months old so he is quite young still. I have only had him for a day so far. We are already bonding but we still need to work on a few things, such as what you can chew and what you can't, play time hours, feeding time. His poops are ok, as I am writing this he is pooping xD. He has had a few tantrums but vet said we can get him the 'snip snip' in 4 weeks time. Right now i am trying to save up money for that for him to get snipped. He was first quite timid and shy, he would run away if I tried to pet him. However, today he ran straight up to the gate with excitment and jad his first play time in the morning. He was binkying and running around and as soon as it was over he got grumpy and did a big bunny flop. He is fairly tidy with his cage aswell. Eats lots of hay and eats his veggies. What I jave staryed to notice is he isn't eating the pet store brand pellets a lot, I am wondering if he doesn't like it or what. I will get some pictures of him soon.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is the cutie! One is eating, another cleaning and pooping  Right now he did a bunny flop and is relaxing. It is day 2 and we are doing fine. I am guessing that his birthday is around february-march so I am gonna say 12th March is his birthday. He is still a little bunny. I got litter today and he was eating it :/ so I will teach him tomorrow, I will have to use woodshavings for now as litter bedding, I think this only happens to young rabbits. Maybe after he gets snipped I will introduce it. He isn't comparing my hand with bad he is starting to view my hand = good + treats. I really want to start training him doing tricks and jumps for exercise. Right now he is a bit young but maybe when he is 7-9 months I will do that. Oscar has a great personality, he loves getting petted behind his ear however like most rabbits he hates being picked up and I try to avoid that. I think is favourite veggie is carrots, I gave him a carrot the size of my thumb, that is how cautious I am. He is having no trouble cleaning his bottom area. I have gotta say he is a very clean boy, most poos are in the corner and pees are in the corner too.

I was vaccuming today and I noticed how calm he was, and he is calm with the TV on and family talking, laughing loud etc. 

Tomorrow I expect to see most of his pellets gone, he is a rabbit that will eat and save. I am probably going to clean his cage this week saturday as his cage doesn't even smell, in fact it smells soooo fresh and nice. 

View attachment 1435520702151.jpg


View attachment 1435520715749.jpg


View attachment 1435520735564.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 28, 2015)

He's adorable


----------



## Azerane (Jun 28, 2015)

It sounds like Oscar is settling in great, he's so adorable


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jun 28, 2015)

He's so cute &#128525;


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 29, 2015)

So today was he first day I left him alone for more than 3 hours and I was worrying about him the whole time while I was at school. When I came back he didn't make a mess, some pellets were scattered but it was minor and I am proud of him. I made a little hay toy. Basicially toilet roll stuffed with hay to keep him busy. He still can't get all the hay out and is trying to as I write this. 

I let him out to play for roughly 2 hours, we played games such as chase. It is easy you can play with most rabbits in play time, all you need to do is make sure your rabbit is looking at you and run slowly/jog away from him/her and they will chase/follow you. Every time he did I offered him a treat, but all he wanted to do is play . Then 1 hour in he starts to get grumpy and I notice this chin-rubbing, straight away I knew what he was doing and I knew why. This is why he needs to get snipped because his behaviour was showing up aswell, such as thumping and snorting, yes you read that right, snorting, first I thought it was respitorary now I am almost certain it is behavioural. Snorting I think means a sign that they don't like what you are doing/getting annoyed. So play time was over because someone was getting too grumpy.

In terms of food he is doing great, ate all of his pellets that I gave in the morning and a slice of banana as a little treat for being good over night. I think he finds it hard to drink from a water bottle so I will buy him a bowl for water but I will still put water in the bottle just in case it spills or gets dirty etc. I have limited his treats, and only give it to him as rewards such as standing up when I raise the treat in my hand, which is basic training which is always good to start off.

Friday I will clean his cage fully, one day before that I will clean his litter box if it gets smelly and/or full. Right now he is munching on hay and I love the sound Oscar makes whenever he munches on hay, chomp chomp chomp :3.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 29, 2015)

I forgot to mention, I went to Oscar to request to pet him and he went up to me and rubbed his chin on me? What does that mean?

After a lot of bunny 500's and binkies I think someone needed a little break.  

View attachment 1435602116004.jpg


View attachment 1435602188533.jpg


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 29, 2015)

I actually think thats marking? But Im not sure I remeber reading somewhere but not really sure. So maybe your bunnys marking you


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 29, 2015)

@chester1_andblueberry really? I am already his bunny slave. What else does he want from me?! XD


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jun 29, 2015)

Lol sorry for the posts my phone is so glitchy lol.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jun 29, 2015)

Lol haha XD Ikr mine never marked me ;---; :beingjelly:


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 1, 2015)

Yesterday was the worst. It started off great with Oscar finishing all of his pellets and veggies very quickly. But then he let himself down at playtime, again same situation play time was over, but not for Oscar. He sprayed urine at me! Naughty boy! 

However, he did eat all of his pellets and he filled up his litter tray so I emptied it. I tried him on the litter pellets again but he eats it, but this morning I didn't see him touch any of them, he only ate from the hay rack, which is a good sign. Before he didn't eat from the hay rack and poop but now he does so I am happy about that. I also gave him romaine lettuce last night and he ate it all in minutes. 

That is a good routine I think, pellets in the morning and veggies in the evening. His eating habits are changing and he is beginning to eat stuff a lot quicker, like he is beginning to like the new stuff I am letting him try out. He also chin rubbed me again, I am officially his bunny slave! XD He also gave me some bunny kisses aswell as chin rubbing. 

This picture was when it was playtime and he got tired after running around and playing chase with me (but he was the one chasing me) so he did one big bunny flop. Every time they do that I think they look like sausages, am I the only one who thinks that? Lol 

View attachment 1435731080554.jpg


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 6, 2015)

Today is not a great day for Oscar. I noticed, yesterday, symtpoms of runny eyes. Today in the morning it looked like it was clearing up so I thought, hey he's fine. Gave him pellets and he ate them all off quick. Then I come back from school to see mucus exiting his eye, I panicked, I know this is basicially a bacterial infection and if I don't do anything it could get worse for him. So I'm planning to take him to the vets soon and try and solve this. Meanwhile I am gonna watch him like a hawk. It is just sad really, his eye is teared up and it looks inflammed, I bet he is in so much pain, poor boy. 

Anyways good news is I got a free neuter voucher for when he gets neutered because I was brave to adopt a horny rabbit (lol). I am gonna book it between he 20th-24th July in the morning so I can pick him up in the later instead of him sleeping over at vets. So can you guys tell me what to expect when I neuter him? What to ask the vet? What to do pre-neutuer and after neuter? Carry food? Painkillers? Anything essential I would like to know, thanks. &#128522;


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 6, 2015)

Top one is his normal eye which looks perfectly healthy and the bottom one is (I assume) his infected eye(may be hard to see but there is a white stringy thing coming out, I assume thats mucucs. Plus his eye is red aswell). Poor boy &#128547; 

View attachment 1436197857818.jpg


View attachment 1436197873534.jpg


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 10, 2015)

Just went to the vets and it is confirmed, conjuctivitis. Bacterial infection in his right eye and he has been given eye drops with antibiotics to treat it. First vet trip and I am already suprised at the price. £20 for consultation and £12.76 for medication. I'm so glad that the neuter will be free, imagine the price of that...

He has been eating very well and ever since I noticed the infection I haven't really let him play out, as I want him to get better quickly and see what the cause was. The prescribed dose is 3 eye drops a day for a week. We have our next appointment for a checkup to see how he's doing next week saturday. Week after that is his neuter (which we get for free since we adopted him without neuter) and he is so excited (not). He isn't eating his litter pellets anymore and he is just generally being clean. When I clean his cage I am gonna leave it to air out before putting in bedding and etc then putting him back in. The pellets we have for him right now should last for more than a month. I am now feeding him rockets, curly kale and celery for his dinner and he absolutely loves it and gobbles it all in minutes. Especially curly kale he loves it. The journey was a bit traumatising and I think they were suprised to see us back since we only got him roughly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 10, 2015)

Evil bunny! 

View attachment 1436557855631.jpg


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 12, 2015)

Great day, Oscar took the eye drops like a champ, brave boy. It is starting to clear up, it doesn't look inflamed at all or teared up. There is still a bit of mucus in the corner of his eye but I don't really wanna mess with it so I will leave it for him to clean up. He is doing great in terms of food as well. I noticed when I was close to the cage this evening with his veggies for dinner, it is like he could smell it. I hid the bowl behind me and he went crazy, it's like he could smell it from afar which is really weird. He was grabbing the cage door with his teeth and pulling and pushing constantly just to get the veggies. Then when I opened the door he jumped out sniffing around me looking for the veggies and he didn't notice I put it in his cage which is a bit awkward, I guess he was a bit clueless and desperate to eat his veggies 

I now have a youtube channel dedicated to Oscar and also Rabbit Care and Advice videos and some cute montages! I am taking time to make these videos for you guys to watch and be entertained and learn things about rabbits that you maybe didn't know before. Here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrgPq8mbw0HOmKKzOURg0mA
For some strange reason my profile picture for the channel has not yet appeared so I will have to wait patiently until it does. Since school is breaking up this week Thursday I will be uploading a lot on my channel. Probably 2-4 videos a week maybe more. I just uploaded my channel intro, tomorrow I will upload my first ever (proper) video which will be an introduction and then maybe some cute montages before care and advice videos. If you want to see him in action I suggest subscribing to the channel to stay updated with my videos as I do not come on here as often as I do on youtube 

He is going to get his checkup on the 18th on July I think I said, as soon as it is all clear I'm booking his neuter in between 20-24th July. While I wait for him to get neuter I am gonna watch him like a eagle, this means health checks every day, check his eyes, nose, ears, fur, bottom/private area (which is the cleanest I have ever seen of a rabbit) and his paws, anything abnormal; to the vets it is! (which might delay the neuter but anything to reduce the risk of death in surgery as operating on an infected rabbit is dangerous)


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 15, 2015)

Oscar is making some progress with his eye. It is no longer inflamed nor do I see any mucus coming out, his eye just needs to heal back into normal form from its torn form with the infection. However, this morning I gave him his eye drop and he was fine and took it like a champ, but recently I just put an eye drop in him and in return I got a lot of scratch marks on my wrist, I guess he is trying to tell me to f off  Anyways I am fine and he is fine, I also attempted to trim his hind paw nails and he didn't like it at all, snorted at me quite a lot to tell me he is really pissed off so I just let him go and eat his veggies. I might need to get the vets to do the hinds but I can do the front paws quite easily as long as he sits still and I have dried papaya around me 

I had to empty his litter tray because it smelled a bit poopy, which is quite weird because I only had to do it once a week in the past but I guess he is pooping more now so it might change to twice a week. He also isn't eating the litter bedding anymore (YES) and his poops look fine and I did a health check this morning and I find his bottom squeaky clean like it always is. 

One funny moment was when it was dinner time for Oscar and I was like 'dinner time!' and he went crazy! He was like 'LEMME OUT' with his teeth biting and pushing and pulling the bars of the cage, I swear he could have opened it if he really put effort in that because one hatch went loose (lol). Then I put down the bowl to open his cage and he jumped onto my laps sniffing me up and down licking my hands (traces of veggies? lol) then I put it in his cage and it took him nearly a minute to realize that it's in his cage... xD Oh and also while I put the bowl of pellets in the morning he grabs my shirt and starts tugging on it while I have the bowl in my hand so the pellets go EVERYWHERE. So I was just like 'uh, let him'. 

I am postponing his re-check for next week wednesday so that means his neuter will also be postponed for the week after or the same week depending on what I am doing that week. So fortunately for Oscar, he gets to keep his balls for a bit longer


----------



## Azerane (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been keeping up with your posting, but sorry I haven't been responding. It's good to hear that Oscar's eye is showing improvement, it's good that you saw a vet with it so early before it had time to get any worse.

I used to have trouble feeding Bandit his pellets in the morning too, so often he was so excited that he would grab the bowl or paw at it while I was trying to set it down and pellets would go absolutely everywhere!!  It's frustrating but very cute all the same.

I will be adding you on youtube in a little bit, I've actually been working behind the scenes on a bunny channel myself over the past 3 months. The most time consuming thing was just trying to decide on a name  But I've got 2 or 3 videos largely pieced together, I wanted to have a few in the works before I uploaded anything so there's nothing on my channel yet except an avatar (Bunny Basics). I really want to get it up and running before I move in two weeks so that I can post about organising a bunny for a move etc, but not sure I'll get the chance. Looking forward to watching some of your vids


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 16, 2015)

Azerane said:


> I have been keeping up with your posting, but sorry I haven't been responding. It's good to hear that Oscar's eye is showing improvement, it's good that you saw a vet with it so early before it had time to get any worse.
> 
> I used to have trouble feeding Bandit his pellets in the morning too, so often he was so excited that he would grab the bowl or paw at it while I was trying to set it down and pellets would go absolutely everywhere!!  It's frustrating but very cute all the same.
> 
> I will be adding you on youtube in a little bit, I've actually been working behind the scenes on a bunny channel myself over the past 3 months. The most time consuming thing was just trying to decide on a name  But I've got 2 or 3 videos largely pieced together, I wanted to have a few in the works before I uploaded anything so there's nothing on my channel yet except an avatar (Bunny Basics). I really want to get it up and running before I move in two weeks so that I can post about organising a bunny for a move etc, but not sure I'll get the chance. Looking forward to watching some of your vids



I think that it was the best thig to do for Oscar and I am happy with my choice and so is he. &#128522;

Oscar can be very annoying but the cuteness over takes their annoyance so whenever that happens I just smile because it looks so cute when he wants to eat and his body language proves that. &#128540;

I decided to do youtube because I have passion for rabbits and they are the most social animals I have ever met, it's like having a little cat because they have similar behavior (cleaning themselves, coming up to you to snuggle and their nails omg). Also I have seen rabbits being treated in a way they shouldn't be and being the third most popular pet and third most abandoned pet makes me want to spread awareness to rabbit owners. I want to teach people basics and also show really nice heart-warming videos of Oscar. It also makes me happy when I make people smile and that's what I want to do (hence youtube).

(I have taken a lot of time reading your blogs and from the first post about Bandit I was so intrigued, hope Bandit is alright and moving houses can be quite stressful for a rabbit so I hope he gets through it in one piece) &#9786;


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 16, 2015)

Today is the last day of the year wooh! I will be entering year 10 now and it is going to take up a bit more time than it use to for school but Oscar will still get his TLC. 

Talking about TLC what about my TLC from Oscar, I got scratches today because he seemed pissed off when I decided to trim his nails. Reason is because when he comes and puts his paws on my lap I feel it digging in my skin (literally) and it was not comfortable and some nails were quite long (especially his back nails). 

Yesterday I forgot to give Oscar his evening eye drop (I have neglected him! &#128547, so I am not happy with myself about that. But today I gave him all three of his eye drops - yay!
Since he is getting better I might only need to pay for consultation which is £20. I'm looking at quotes to get him insured after a month of free insurance (accidents only) and I want one for both accidents and illness (his conjuctivitis has persuaded me even more to get that type of insurance). So sooner or later I will be sorting that out because Oscar is a commitment and I want to keep him for as long as he can live. 

I can tell tonight he is really not happy because he didn't give me goodnight bunny kisses or goodnight chin rubs (to clarify that I am his slave) &#128547; As soon as I put him back in his cage after trimming he just started cleaning himself especially his paws because I was "messin' with 'em" according to Oscar's body language. It had to be done.


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jul 16, 2015)

I watched his video, it wasn't long enough! Lol

I'm sorry Oscar gave you the cold shoulder, but he'll be happy to give you more attention next time he's hungry! He probably just felt like he didn't have any control, so he has to regain his sense of it.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 17, 2015)

OscarTheBunny said:


> I decided to do youtube because I have passion for rabbits and they are the most social animals I have ever met, it's like having a little cat because they have similar behavior (cleaning themselves, coming up to you to snuggle and their nails omg). Also I have seen rabbits being treated in a way they shouldn't be and being the third most popular pet and third most abandoned pet makes me want to spread awareness to rabbit owners. I want to teach people basics and also show really nice heart-warming videos of Oscar. It also makes me happy when I make people smile and that's what I want to do (hence youtube).
> 
> (I have taken a lot of time reading your blogs and from the first post about Bandit I was so intrigued, hope Bandit is alright and moving houses can be quite stressful for a rabbit so I hope he gets through it in one piece) &#9786;



That's pretty much exactly how I feel. What really spurred me was that at least here in Australia, there's really limited supplies and knowledge of pet rabbits, and house rabbits certainly aren't a common thing, so I really wanted to be able to provide I suppose "local" knowledge. You're probably also the first male voice I've heard on a rabbit channel 

Thanks so much, Bandit is pretty relaxed, he handled moving well last time so I'm hoping it's a breeze again.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 17, 2015)

Azerane said:


> That's pretty much exactly how I feel. What really spurred me was that at least here in Australia, there's really limited supplies and knowledge of pet rabbits, and house rabbits certainly aren't a common thing, so I really wanted to be able to provide I suppose "local" knowledge. You're probably also the first male voice I've heard on a rabbit channel
> 
> Thanks so much, Bandit is pretty relaxed, he handled moving well last time so I'm hoping it's a breeze again.



I know it's kinda scary being like the only male rabbit youtuber but I guess that makes me stand out even more &#128540;


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 17, 2015)

BrokenMermaid said:


> I watched his video, it wasn't long enough! Lol
> 
> I'm sorry Oscar gave you the cold shoulder, but he'll be happy to give you more attention next time he's hungry! He probably just felt like he didn't have any control, so he has to regain his sense of it.



What video did you watch, there should be around three videos on there now.

I might make an instagram so you can see more cuteness. &#9786;


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jul 17, 2015)

OscarTheBunny said:


> What video did you watch, there should be around three videos on there now.
> 
> I might make an instagram so you can see more cuteness. &#9786;



The intro video, but I've now seen the is a rabbit right for you video (and left a comment). I'll also be subscribing and checking the others out too! Way to go on being a male bunny Youtuber, I can understand it being a little scary and I think it's awesome you don't let that stop you! 

If you make an Instagram I will definitely follow you! I love rabbit Intagrams!


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 17, 2015)

OscarTheBunny said:


> What video did you watch, there should be around three videos on there now.
> 
> I might make an instagram so you can see more cuteness. &#9786;



I love your youtube channel  cant wait for more vids! XOXO Chester & Blue <3


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 17, 2015)

BrokenMermaid said:


> The intro video, but I've now seen the is a rabbit right for you video (and left a comment). I'll also be subscribing and checking the others out too! Way to go on being a male bunny Youtuber, I can understand it being a little scary and I think it's awesome you don't let that stop you!
> 
> If you make an Instagram I will definitely follow you! I love rabbit Intagrams!



It's very likely I'm gonna make an Instagram for Oscar sooner or later.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 17, 2015)

Chester1_andblueberry said:


> I love your youtube channel  cant wait for more vids! XOXO Chester & Blue <3



Thank you.

Oscar gives many bunny kisses. XXX


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 17, 2015)

So today was great, his eye looks near to normal. For the past few posts I have been going on and on about the eye. What about other stuff? He is eating well, poops are normal, his bum is the cleanest I have ever seen of a rabbit (I know I have said this many times but there isn't even any stains!). 

However, he still has about 3 more eyedrops to go before the course should end and he has been a bot fussy when I get out the eyedrop medicine. So I came up with a little idea, if he kept still and we quickly did the eyedrop then he gets a treat and he has grown use to that so for the whole of today he has not been fussy, he was a good bun. Until dinner time when he was trying to rip of the cage door like flippin' King Kong. He knows when its time to eat because you can hear him rattling the cage every morning and evening (around the time I usually give him food), not the most patient bun in he world but maybe he will become patient over time &#128522;


----------



## Azerane (Jul 18, 2015)

That's great that his eye is looking normal  Bandit gets a bit of gunk stuck around his eyes from time to time, but it's never white infected pus, or a swollen/red eye. I think it's just eye gunk like people get after sleeping, that kinda thing.

Bandit also has his King Kong moments, it's amazing how strong they are with those teeth pulling on bars. He really only does it though if I'm late on his breakfast or letting him out.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 20, 2015)

If you have just joined our blog I have a youtube channel that is dedicated to Oscar and for informational videos. I have just changed my intro sinced it looked a bit shabby (I desperately needed an intro, so I took some time and made a new one!), but now I have a new intro which looks a lot better and more professional. Here it is: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLJr85D2O80[/ame]
It took me about 5 mins to make since it is quite simple and that's what I like. I have made a video on what to think about getting a rabbit which is aimed towards wannabe-rabbit-owners and I just go through points that you need to look over before you get a rabbit because rabbits are the third most popular pet which means they are one of the most abandoned pets so I am trying to spread awareness over that. People buy rabbits and they are ill-prepared for it and they start to neglect the rabbit, don't feed it properly which leads to health issues etc. Then they give up the rabbit for adoption which is quite sad. A rabbit is a 10-15 year commitment and if you get a rabbit your making a promise that you will take care of it till it dies, when I see people say they do then a few months later give them up it is really sad to see that. People are shopping for pets not just rabbits but other pets too instead of adopting them (I adopted my Oscar), to give them a second chance in life. Sorry I'm so serious about that but it is a topic that does need to be addressed to everyone, not just rabbit owners because it happens to other pets. 

Onto something else now. I have not sorted out my schedule for uploading, right now I am aiming for (during the holidays) 3 videos per a week then when I go back to school it might be 1-2 videos per a week. I don't want to upload to much to make it seem there's a lot to watch and I don't want to lack aswell because people will lose interest so I am not going to upload no more than 3 videos per a week and no less than 1 (aiming for at least 2 a week though). So if you go over to my channel (OscarBunny) and subscribe you will be able to keep updated with videos instead of relying on this website, like I said I do not come on often so subscribing will help you keep updated (video-wise). 

*hint hint* My next video might be on rabbit organisation or rabbit vaccines. Can't decide!
*another hint* I might be doing bunny vlogs as well! I'm considering it but so far I think it might be a go ahead.


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry (Jul 21, 2015)

OscarTheBunny said:


> If you have just joined our blog I have a youtube channel that is dedicated to Oscar and for informational videos. I have just changed my intro sinced it looked a bit shabby (I desperately needed an intro, so I took some time and made a new one!), but now I have a new intro which looks a lot better and more professional. Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLJr85D2O80
> It took me about 5 mins to make since it is quite simple and that's what I like. I have made a video on what to think about getting a rabbit which is aimed towards wannabe-rabbit-owners and I just go through points that you need to look over before you get a rabbit because rabbits are the third most popular pet which means they are one of the most abandoned pets so I am trying to spread awareness over that. People buy rabbits and they are ill-prepared for it and they start to neglect the rabbit, don't feed it properly which leads to health issues etc. Then they give up the rabbit for adoption which is quite sad. A rabbit is a 10-15 year commitment and if you get a rabbit your making a promise that you will take care of it till it dies, when I see people say they do then a few months later give them up it is really sad to see that. People are shopping for pets not just rabbits but other pets too instead of adopting them (I adopted my Oscar), to give them a second chance in life. Sorry I'm so serious about that but it is a topic that does need to be addressed to everyone, not just rabbit owners because it happens to other pets.
> 
> Onto something else now. I have not sorted out my schedule for uploading, right now I am aiming for (during the holidays) 3 videos per a week then when I go back to school it might be 1-2 videos per a week. I don't want to upload to much to make it seem there's a lot to watch and I don't want to lack aswell because people will lose interest so I am not going to upload no more than 3 videos per a week and no less than 1 (aiming for at least 2 a week though). So if you go over to my channel (OscarBunny) and subscribe you will be able to keep updated with videos instead of relying on this website, like I said I do not come on often so subscribing will help you keep updated (video-wise).
> ...



May I ask what editor you used? I might be starting a youtube channel too, and I don't want to be a horrible video maker and yours are amazing!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 21, 2015)

The new intro looks great, very professional and to the point. Mine was originally 1 minute 40 seconds and I only just managed to cut it back to 1 minute, lol. I would have preferred shorter but I also didn't want to cut it down any more  I think shorter is better for channel intros so nicely done  I admire your dedication for 3 videos a week, that's a lot of content. I may only manage 1 a week if I'm lucky, maybe once a fortnight.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 21, 2015)

Chester1_andblueberry said:


> May I ask what editor you used? I might be starting a youtube channel too, and I don't want to be a horrible video maker and yours are amazing!



I use sony vegas pro to edit all my videos (including the crappy intro I did first which took 2 mins lol). It is good if you want to do simple editing but any graphics and text adobe after effects needs to be used and also audio editing is better with audacity. Good luck to your channel!


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 21, 2015)

Azerane said:


> The new intro looks great, very professional and to the point. Mine was originally 1 minute 40 seconds and I only just managed to cut it back to 1 minute, lol. I would have preferred shorter but I also didn't want to cut it down any more  I think shorter is better for channel intros so nicely done  I admire your dedication for 3 videos a week, that's a lot of content. I may only manage 1 a week if I'm lucky, maybe once a fortnight.



It's great that people think it looks a lot more professional because I was not satisfied with my previous one. I'm not that bad when it comes to editing but it is very time consuming. My favourite part of youtube is recording because it's the most fun bit.  (Oscar is also a little poser so its easy )


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 22, 2015)

So for the past two days was probably the most worrying. Tuesday night I was watch MKR australia with family and I hear sneezing/snorting in Oscar's cage and it is repetitive (almost looked like a fit) and I got hella scared. After about 10 seconds it calmed down but he was still snorting occassionally. Yesterday we went to the vets to get a health check for his eye and I told the vets about his snorting fit and he asked me if there was any discharge and I said no because I checked him shortly afted he had the snorting fit. He said that it was normal, and that if there was discharge then it would be a concern. I still didn't feel comfortable because he has been snorting since day 1 really and the whole time I thought it was behaviour-related but after his snorting fit I have changed my mind and if it is what I think it is, I am gonna have to make some noise about it because when he had that little fit he looked irritated. Maybe there is something in his nose or I might be missing something. Whatever it is I want to know and I really keep hoping it's normal like the vet said but I am not convinced. He has his neuter on the 3rd August so if it is a bacterial infection in the nose then he should not have his neuter because it is unacceptable to peform a surgery like that on a rabbit that's infected. 

So, clearly I am really not enjoying the situation right now but I'm gonna give it more time so I can keep checking for discharge (like how he had with conjuctivitis) and if I see the slightest mucus I'm ringing the vets because my Oscar is not going to go through that as I know that suff (if left) can be fatal if not treated. 

Apart from that he has been fine, eyes back to normal, ears look good and he is eating so that's the more important - his eating habits. 

(MKR australia was great btw if you wanted to know , Oscar is usually quiet whenever we watch TV sometimes he wants to come out and play and he would make a lot of noise by chewing the bars of the cage.)


----------



## stevesmum (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry if you have mentioned this in the past, but what kind of litter do you use? Also, could the hay have been super dusty or something like that, like bottom of the bag stuff? Just throwing out some ideas..


----------



## Azerane (Jul 23, 2015)

stevesmum makes a good point, it could be the type of litter your using, or even the type of hay, Oscar might be sensitive to one or the other so it might be worth changing them out for a different type to see how things go  I really hope he's feeling better soon! I know how stressful it can be when you're worrying about your bunn.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 23, 2015)

stevesmum said:


> Sorry if you have mentioned this in the past, but what kind of litter do you use? Also, could the hay have been super dusty or something like that, like bottom of the bag stuff? Just throwing out some ideas..



I use back2nature litter. He eats that one so I am planning to go to wood pellets instead however I am thinking it could be the hay since it is quite dusty. Thanks for that stevesmum I am gonna be changing his hay now to something else because it is probably the dust that is causing that to happen.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 23, 2015)

I got some news. Oscar might get a girlfriend soon!!! I want to wait a month or so after he is neutered then I am gonna find him a match on rabbit tinder (lol just kidding I am gonna find a female to adopt ). So I can't wait!!! (It's still a maybe though)


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jul 23, 2015)

Oooh, how exciting! 

Sending well wishes for Oscar for his surgery and nose issues which are hopefully just dust!


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 28, 2015)

I have noticed a change in Oscar's behaviour. I don't know how to put this but he is finding my arm very (VERY) intriguing. In other words he is trying to hump my arm. I picked up on this when I was giving him his dinner because he was following my arm and nudging it (silly me thinking that 'I should put down the bowl') then when I put it down he put his front paws around my wrist and his willy was sticking out and his nails were digging into my skin and scratching. I was so shocked and I immediatly moved my arm and he started thumping and running real fast around the cage. This is really weird and I am so glad he is going to get neutered next week because I don't think my arm can go through lets say, unwanted humping. :/

Good news. I ordered a carrier for Oscar which is really nice can't wait. We just went shopping and I got a meadow hay bale for £4.59 which is really cheap so it should last. We got him Burgess pellets and a new hay rack (the other one was making a mess outside the cage). Sorry I haven't uploaded a video I got a haul video that I need to edit so it should come it sooner or later.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 29, 2015)

I used to find haul videos a bit silly, but I've been watching more of them lately and I'm starting to find them quite fun  I look forward to seeing yours.

It will be good when Oscar's neutered so you don't have to worry about him getting frisky with your arm anymore, I'm lucky that Bandit never did that with me.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

Azerane said:


> I used to find haul videos a bit silly, but I've been watching more of them lately and I'm starting to find them quite fun  I look forward to seeing yours.
> 
> It will be good when Oscar's neutered so you don't have to worry about him getting frisky with your arm anymore, I'm lucky that Bandit never did that with me.



Very lucky indeed, I just fed him and he seems to have calmed down from last night.  yay!


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 2, 2015)

I got the carrier a few days ago and managed to prepare it all for tomorrow when he gets neutered. I cleaned his cage, I am going to remove the platform so he doesn't have to jump for a while and also I am going ask some questions. Guus this is my first time with a bun getting neutered so please tell me what to expect/do. 

His erotic behaviour has calmed down now and is should be reduced more after the surgery too. He is getting a bit heavier and looks a bit bigger than when I first got him so that's good! On my channel I am going to talk about his neuter process and (hopefully manage to) get some clips of him going to the vet and the journey on the way there etc. 

Should he be given painkillers? A collar to prevent him from damaging his private area? I don't know right now so I am going to have a look but please do inform me.


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 2, 2015)

Painkillers yes yes yes! Make sure you are sent home with some. Bunnies don't do well with collars. The toughest part should be making sure he is eating, drinking and pooping post op, and resisting his mournful looks when he will want to be let out to run around before he is healed up enough.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

stevesmum said:


> Painkillers yes yes yes! Make sure you are sent home with some. Bunnies don't do well with collars. The toughest part should be making sure he is eating, drinking and pooping post op, and resisting his mournful looks when he will want to be let out to run around before he is healed up enough.



Thanks so much! 

I just woke up right now and I need to get ready for it. I am leaving the house in an hour. This is really scary but I am confident. I will keep you guys updated if anything happens!!!


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

We just dropped Oscar off at the vets now  It is official. I am going to miss him for about 6 hours. I am going to call in 5 hours and start making my way there from 3:00pm to hopefully pick him up at 3:20pm. I will call about 2pm and ask how he's doing. Which means the surgery has got to be between 10am-12pm/1pm. He got quiet frustrated at the vet foe checking his privates out and he wasn't happy. I just hope it all calms down (I had to help the vet check his privates).

Okay so I also asked the vet about the painkillers. He said he will be giving one short after the surgery and it should last till tomorrow. My question is if that is enough? Because if I want extra pain killers I am going to get charged £16 for painkillers. I forgot to ask about the stitches but he looks like he has done it lots of times as he talked about the risk of anesthesia and etc. I am going to prepare his cage now for when he comes home, I am going to remove the platform and anything he has to jump or stretch to get. When he gets home I am going to watch him like a hawk, seriously, I want to make sure his poopies are okay and he is eating like how he did this morning. How long do I have to wait after the neuter for Oscar to have playtime again? And my other question which I will put here, painkillers will last until tomorrow, is that enough? Sorry I'm asking questions that sounds easy but I am a worried bunny.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

I have decided to buy the painkillers, I really don't want anything bad happening so I am going to ask for some.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

New video is OUT finally! I am not fufilling my promise I said at least 2 videos a week . Well this time there are going to be more than one video this week, at one point during the week I am going to upload Oscar's Neuter and might make a video before that on why to neuter/spay your bun. Here it is: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeLZ3pbEGP4[/ame] this was when I went to PetsAtHome and I came back and decided to do a Haul, hope you enjoy!


----------



## JBun (Aug 3, 2015)

You may not need the pain meds, but I personally prefer to have them on hand just in case.

You'll want to keep a close eye on him to make sure he leaves the surgical site alone, as chewing at it poses the greatest risk. Keep him warm as anesthesia makes it difficult for them to stay warm after, and keep encouraging eating. I've had the greatest luck getting them eating again with their usual leafy greens/herbs/forage. Pellets and hay are usually the last things they start eating again.

This link has some good post op tips as well.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/opcare.html


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

JBun said:


> You may not need the pain meds, but I personally prefer to have them on hand just in case.
> 
> You'll want to keep a close eye on him to make sure he leaves the surgical site alone, as chewing at it poses the greatest risk. Keep him warm as anesthesia makes it difficult for them to stay warm after, and keep encouraging eating. I've had the greatest luck getting them eating again with their usual leafy greens/herbs/forage. Pellets and hay are usually the last things they start eating again.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! In the end I got the pain meds because a lady at the vet also got their rabbit neutered and woke up late in the morning to see the rabbit in pain.


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Aug 3, 2015)

Your haul looks yummy (if I was a rabbit, anyway). I bet Oscar was glad you got him those treats! I'm sure he'll be ok and I always prefer to have the pain medicine than not to have it. Each animal is different and some have more pain from sugery than others, so even a vet can't tell you for sure if they will hurt after. I know I always do though, and am glad to have something to help after the IV meds wear off. I'm not sure how long his recovery will be, but the vet will be able to tell you.


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

So he is now back! Healthy and alive, I can defenitley see the difference, his sacks are deflated and look lifeless and you can see the fur that was removed to do the surgery. He licked it quite a bit but he has stopped now, I was told if he is licking it too much I should carry him to the vets. First 30 mins I was worried, I offered him some treats but he didn't even respond, he looked lifeless and grumpy and I think the head rubs made him happier because he was grinding his teeth when I did it  Anyways, he has a post-op re-check in about 4 days time to see how he is doing then they might need to remove the sutures a few days later. After a while he did start eating but he hasn't touched his pellets so I squashed them with water and fed it to him like that and he didn't mind he just ate it which is all good. He has been eating his hay and he finally pooped after me staring at him for ages (and he did a pee too). 

So right now it is bedtime and I need to give him his pain meds in the morning because I don't want to wake up late like the lady did and found her bun in pain . So I think 8am is a good time to wake up and give it to him early, I might give him some fruits and a bit of veg to add to his morning pellets (I hope he eats some over night). The stickles that I bought from the haul video worked! That was the first thing he ate, which is good because the stickles have hay in them so yay! His gut will keep moving yay! He is such a champ, so proud of him. I was worried sick when the receptionist asked the vet how he was doing when I called in and I was so relieved when they said he is awake and doing well  These buns will get you worried sometimes


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is him licking his genital area. The vet told me the red thing isn't blood, he said it was a fluid mixed with a drop of his blood. So all is good because I got worried sick, he smelled very surgical 
View attachment 1438641598425.jpg


----------



## Azerane (Aug 3, 2015)

Hooray for Oscar. I really hope he recovers quickly, though it sounds like he's doing great already


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Aug 5, 2015)

Oscar is a brave bunny! Sounds like he is doing good. I'm glad he's eaten and passed it normally. Keep being a good strong bun Oscar!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 5, 2015)

Glad to hear he is doing better  

Keep us updated on the little champ!


----------



## MiniLopMad (Aug 5, 2015)

Aw, sounds like he's going great  My buns and I all wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 7, 2015)

Today we went to get his post-op check and he is doing great! His sacks have filled with fluid but they are not swollen which means all is good. He is just like how he was before but not much erotic behaviour towards my hand which is awesome. He is starting to really like head rubs and he is letting me do it for longer, he is now grinding his teeth when I pet him on his head, does that mean he likes it or he is in pain? I can feel the vibrations of his teeth grinding through his head but you can barely hear it. He doesn't try to attack my hand whenever he sees it anymore too, forgot to tell you he occasionally attacked my hand before he got neutered. 

I made a very short video about Oscar's Neuter spent quite a bit of time editing it but I did it and here it is: [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqJsQEn4Hcg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqJsQEn4Hcg[/ame]


----------



## MiniLopMad (Aug 7, 2015)

That's awesome that he's healing nicely and acting better  If the teeth grinding is soft and not hard and loud, it's probably happy grinding.

That video was awesome! I love your channel!


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 7, 2015)

MiniLopMad said:


> That's awesome that he's healing nicely and acting better  If the teeth grinding is soft and not hard and loud, it's probably happy grinding.
> 
> That video was awesome! I love your channel!



Thanks! It was soft, I searched it up and it means that whatever I was doing he liked it, so I guess head rubs is his favourite now


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Aug 12, 2015)

Oscar has been making good progress. I took him off the pain meds last week Saturday and he is fine. It is just every morning I always see his litter tray out of the corner, and he usually keep turning his plate over. I don't know why all of a sudden he is doing this but it is becoming a habit. He is also biting on the cage bars a lot, it is clear he wants to play but I am not going to let him until maybe the end of the week because I just want to be sure he has healed up good. 

I have uploaded a new video! If you are thinking about getting your rabbit neutered/spayed then this video will help you a lot with your decision and it will guide you to find he right vet and the perfect time to do the operation. https://youtu.be/TVaGGg5eCGA


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Oct 4, 2015)

It has been nearly 2 months, 2 MONTHS! Since I have posted an update on my bunny blogs and uploaded a video to youtube. I'm sorry I haven't posted for such a long time, do not worry Oscar and me are still alive!

So over the 2 months A LOT has happened.

- Oscar has recovered from his neuter surgery and he is in superb condition, same little Oscar 
- Moved his cage to the other side of the living room, making him get more light, see the TV and outside the window and down the corridor. This will make him a bit happier and also more aware of his surroundings so he doesn't get frightened by what comes around the corner.
- We have switched him to Burgess Excel pellets, he is a lot healthier than he was with the other ones. I don't know if it is because of the pellet change, but his fur is silkier, soft to touch.
- Talking about fur he went through a shedding phase, I managed to do a lot of grooming and he is now near to the end of it.
- He has a new bowl, I will show it one day, maybe in a video and it says "RABBIT" on there which I think is so cool. We got a new bowl because he keeps throwing is other one around and it is very icky and shredded by his teeth. 

That's all I can think of that has happened over that time, not a lot has happened, but there is some stuff that was quite important that you guys missed out on. Reason why I have been gone for 2 months is a word that begins with the letter S and ends with L.... SCHOOL. It has been really tough transitioning from one year to another, I'm now in year 10, embarking on my GCSE's so this is a very important stage of my life, the foundation to my career path for the future so education is always my priority over everything else. I will now be uploading videos again! Expect 1-2 videos a week, so at least 2 per fortnight, if I have extra time expect some more videos. How has everyone else been going?


----------



## Azerane (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello, fantastic to have an update from you. Glad you're both well. I've just in the past week bought my first bag of Burgess for Bandit, so we should be starting that transition around the end of the month depending how long this bag of oxbow lasts. What pellets were you feeding before?

Looking forward to some more videos, while I don't have a schedule I've been keeping them reasonably frequent (or at least trying to)


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Oct 5, 2015)

Azerane said:


> Hello, fantastic to have an update from you. Glad you're both well. I've just in the past week bought my first bag of Burgess for Bandit, so we should be starting that transition around the end of the month depending how long this bag of oxbow lasts. What pellets were you feeding before?
> 
> Looking forward to some more videos, while I don't have a schedule I've been keeping them reasonably frequent (or at least trying to)



I have still been watching your videos! I saw in your mini haul that you got Burgess. It is a really great brand it's just it is a bit expensive but where I got it, they had a bit of a sale so I got a lot of value for money. I was feeding him Harringtons, which isn't one of the recommended brands on the site I checked so I decided it would be better to switch him to more quality pellets, they look more refined and they are smaller in size, so it's really easy for him to eat.

I'm really looking forward to it too! I'm planning to at least upload one video this week, but by the looks of it, I might not get much workload this week. It's usually before the holiday break I get lots of workload because after the break we have end of unit exams etc... Trying to balance my work life and social life...


----------



## OscarTheBunny (Oct 11, 2015)

Alright so just a little update the little man has been great. I actually forgot to mention in my previous update that he escaped from his cage while I was at school. I came home to poo in the corner of the living room and wee, he made minimal damage, he did manage to get into one of the wardrobes which was left open and have a little pee on the clothes. He was fine, he ate I checked his poo and nothing was abnormal so I guess he was sensible when he was unsupervised, but I was still worried. He didn't bite cables, we did kinda bunny-proof them anyways by putting wire protectors so he couldn't really chew on it, even if he wanted to.

He likes turning over his water bowl as a little tantrum and then spilling it everywhere and flicking his feet, which means that water lands outside the cage for me to clean up after him, little rascal... I managed to find a catepillar or some worm of some sort in his hay, it frightened me for many reasons:

1) It says fresh and *clean* hay on the bag.
2) Still wondering if there is a whole family of insects in there.
3) Worst case scenario, they end up in Oscar's cage.

It's a good thing I spotted it because now I'm going to check every hay I buy thoroughly, you cannot 100% trust what is says on the package! Always check! Learn from my mistakes.

Apart from that, he has been a good bun, he hasn't thrown his litter tray across his cage, he hasn't thrown down his hay rack as much and he is just a bit more relaxed now.

Channel news I uploaded a video 3 days ago about rabbit's diet. It is going to be split up into 4 sub-categories (hay, pellets, treats and veggies) and hopefully this will help beginners. Here is the main video though opening up to the other videos that will be uploaded in the foreseeable future.[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYfKM0qjaR4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYfKM0qjaR4[/ame]


----------

